# PCC2000 chuck



## YorkieT (7 Mar 2008)

I am in need of a set of instructions for a PCC2000 chuck.

If I could borrow a set ( I will pay for postage etc ) I will copy the instructions and return the originals.

Any help greatly appreciated  

YorkieT


----------



## TEP (7 Mar 2008)

Evenin' *YorkieT*. 

The PCC 2000 chuck originated from Craft Supplies of Buxton. Why don't you drop them a email, or phone call and see if they will send you a spare. You never know they may be able to help.

Craft Supplies


----------



## CHJ (7 Mar 2008)

Or try Scheppach if it is the same as this (scheppach_pcc2000)


----------



## YorkieT (8 Mar 2008)

Cheers guys, I was in Craft supplies on Wednesday morning :roll:  

I will have a word with them :wink: 

YorkieT


----------



## YorkieT (10 Mar 2008)

I have been in touch with Craft Supplies and they are going to post some instructions out  

Nice company to deal with :wink:


----------



## YorkieT (12 Mar 2008)

YorkieT":37gpfdgz said:


> I have been in touch with Craft Supplies and they are going to post some instructions out
> 
> Nice company to deal with :wink:



The instructions arrived today  

Great customer service :wink:


----------

